# Epiphone does PRS, sort of......



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, may be with the body shape, but the rest is Gibson/Epiphone. And since my fret hand is a much bigger fan of double cuts, hey..........










Epiphone DC PRO


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Kind of a variation on a Les Paul double cut shape.
Slightly sharper horns.
24 frets, too.
Interesting.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The horns look weird to me, along with the switch in that spot. I like the Les Paul Standard DC better, although not huge fan of that either because it looks “too PRS” for me (clearly I am not the target market).

Les Paul Standard Double Cutaway Limited


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

troyhead said:


> I like the Les Paul Standard DC better


And specials too. Better upper fret access.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

laristotle said:


> And specials too. Better upper fret access.


Yes, those are nice. And DC Juniors.  The crazy upper fret access on a DC Junior had me on a quest for a flat-top that took me on a detour that landed me with a Midtown that suits my needs a little better at the moment. But maybe some day I'll get a DC Junior too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

With a headstock that big, and a neck that long, the body better well be heavy to prevent neck-diving. The website lists a LOT of technical specs, but omits weight for some reason.

I mean, it's a _very_ pretty guitar, but 24-fret necks, joined at the 23rd, come with their own curses. You'll note that the neck pickup is snuggled up against the fingerboard...like all those older SGs noted for broken necks. Set-necks require some space for the tenons to "grab" the body, and when the neck pickup steals that space, the joint can be weaker. For my part, I'd prefer if it was a 21-fret neck, set in a little more, perhaps joined at the 18th or 19th. While the cutaway on a traditional Les Paul allows unrestricted access to the 21st fret (out of 22), the neck actually makes contact with the body, via the heel, at the 16th. No such heel on the DC Pro, so I wouldn't expect the same sort of tone, just with greater player ease. The distribution of mass and neck-body joint will be fundamentally different. 

That doesn't make it a BAD guitar, just one that comes with certain caveats, and which one can expect to have its own qualities. That said, as a new product from a resurrected Gibson company, I'm pleased that it tries to maintain the classic vibe instead of embarking on the bizarre.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

They've done PRS (and closer IMHO) before-


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What I find amusing is that eleven or 12 years ago, Gibson's lawsuit against PRS for infringement of trademark with PRS's "Single-cut" model, was tossed out of court. And now people are talking about Gibson "copying" PRS. Ain't that a kick in the head.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At least I could afford this, if I didn't spend the $$$ on camera related stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*~$799.00*
Epiphone 2018 Genesis-II DC Pro Faded Cherry Sunburst EGGDFCNH | L.A. Music - Canada's Favourite Music Store!
(for reference only...Personally, I would not deal with this company)

*Genesis-II™ DC PRO*

New Colors: Black Cherry (BC), Faded Cherry Sunburst (FC), Midnight Ebony (ME), Mohave Fade (MF), White Tiger (WI)

• ProBucker™ Pickups with Coil-Splitting

• *Push/Pull “Phase” Control with Treble-Bleed Tone*

• AAA Maple Top

• 2-octave, 24-fret Fingerboard

• Graphtech® NuBone™ Nut

Nice choice of finish colours and has the "fancy" headstock.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

greco said:


> *~$799.00*
> Epiphone 2018 Genesis-II DC Pro Faded Cherry Sunburst EGGDFCNH | L.A. Music - Canada's Favourite Music Store!
> (for reference only...Personally, I would not deal with this company)


This sounds like there is a story in there somewhere that I'd like to hear.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> *~$799.00*
> Epiphone 2018 Genesis-II DC Pro Faded Cherry Sunburst EGGDFCNH | L.A. Music - Canada's Favourite Music Store!
> (for reference only...Personally, I would not deal with this company)
> 
> ...


You will note that the neck joins the body around the 19th fret, which is a more sensible point of connection than the 21st fret


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

gtrguy said:


> They've done PRS (and closer IMHO) before-


I was going to post my guitar, but you beat me to it.
I was also going to say, that ship had sailed, hit a reef, and sunk. I am surprised that Gibson backed down so quickly and how they handled the situation.
This is a really nice, neck through guitar, but mine has Dimarzio Paf Pro pickups in it (not stock EMG), and the optional two point chrome bridge. I am curious how the stock EMG pickups would sound in it. A longer run might have made improvements.
It is my most played Gibson or Epiphone product.
Circa 1988-89, and not very many produced. Many with the other bridge design have issues with the posts. Someone in Germany has a fix for the problem.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

During their heyday, Chris Hayes of Huey Lewis and the News often used one, though I believe it was an Epiphone Spirit, the Genesis of that period having much smaller cutaway horns. Note that the Genesis joins the body at a slightly lower fret than the Spirit.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kinda liking that midnight ebony


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> With a headstock that big, and a neck that long, the body better well be heavy to prevent neck-diving. The website lists a LOT of technical specs, but omits weight for some reason.


I'm guessing the weight changes from guitar to guitar so they don't publish a number due to it constantly changing. That being said I recently played a 24 fret SG, which still seems light than this guitar, and it didn't have neck dive issues.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Long necks are not an _absolute_ recipe for neck-dive, just a risk-factor. Keep in mind that the overall mass of the neck can vary with the thickness and wood used as well as the headstock and (as some here have noted) tuner weight. All of that said, physics is physics, and one doesn't have to have gotten an A+ in your high school physics class to know that a longer lever exerts more force at the fulcrum. As such, prevention of neck dive is likely something that designers have to keep in mind when creating an instrument with a long neck, joined to the body high up.

I think it's also worth noting that the _measurable_ physical weight of a guitar can be different than its _perceived_ weight, once the distribution of everything is taken into account, including where the strap pegs are. I'm sure plenty of folks have picked something up by the neck, and thought "Man that's heavy", then strapped it on, and thought "More comfortable than I was expecting".


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've wanted one of these Gibson Spirit XPL since I watched this concert on VHS in 1990, AFTER the spirit was discontinued by Gibson. 
Not that I could have afforded one in 85 anyway. 

But that DC is not even close to the Spirit xpl.

Here's Chris Hayes playing a Spirit XPL with Kahler Trem cool guitar and beautiful solo opening note fuck up. Good to know that Even the practiced pros make a noticeable clunker every now and then. 
Watch Huey's head whip around and have the WHAT THE FUCK expression.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

There's also this Gibson variation they did a couple of years ago.









Body outline sort of reminds me of the '90's Gibson MIII (or the reissue they did recently)-










It's not just the classics that Gibson keeps recycling LOL

*EDIT* I just looked at a front on shot of the OP guitar and see the horns are more symmetrical than I thought.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@gtrguy your post is like the esp potbelly.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> @gtrguy your post is like the esp potbelly.


Ha! Hadn't seen that one previously, definitely in the same vein...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I was in the market for an *affordable* Gibson *scale* 2HB guitar, I would give this serious consideration. I much prefer a double cut and I would have to fight with a Les Paul type heel. I really like the Mojave Fade. But I would be very wary of ordering from LA Music,... to put it mildly.

A double cut Les Paul is a bit more desirable for me than a single cut, but it still has bitchy heel stump so characteristic of a Les Paul than my hand always has to argue with.



troyhead said:


> This sounds like there is a story in there somewhere that I'd like to hear.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice looking, but buying an s2 wouldn't be so much more money that i'd buy the epi instead. no way will the epi be as nice as an s2


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> This sounds like there is a story in there somewhere that I'd like to hear.





Robert1950 said:


> But I would be very wary of ordering from LA Music,... to put it mildly.


@troyhead I don't have personal experience. However, there have been several posts (and some specific threads IIRC) in the GC forum about this store.
I was in the store about 3-4 times with my good friend @Hamstrung and was not impressed.
*
However, The Guitar Shop (virtually across the street) is amazing! 
Not much from the outside....BUT...
Here are some pics...*
Google Maps:


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Why not? Their parent company does, too.
Gibson Finally Reveals Details on New Solidbody Model


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Here's Chris Hayes playing a Spirit XPL with Kahler Trem cool guitar and beautiful solo opening note fuck up. Good to know that Even the practiced pros make a noticeable clunker every now and then.
> Watch Huey's head whip around and have the WHAT THE FUCK expression.


Joe(?) Jonas’ guitar hero.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I like it


----------

